# Medir el voltaje de la señal emitida por la placa de sonido de una pc



## damian2009 (Dic 29, 2009)

Antes de nada Felicidades y espero que se les cumplan todos sus deseos!!!! Ahora bien, tengo entendido que el voltaje tipico de una señal para exitar correctamente un amplificador tiene que ser de 1 Volt. El problema se me presenta a la hora de averiguar el voltaje de la señal que emite la placa de sonido de mi pc. No quiero correr peligro de forzar el amplificador arruinando los parlantes a causa amplificar más de lo correspondiente a la potencia de trabajo de este, por culpa de darle mucha señal. Mi planteo es, con qué metodo puedo medir el voltaje de la señal para llevarla a 1 volt y mantenerla constante en ese voltaje, asi no se corre peligro de estropear ni los parlantes, ni el amplificador.

Slaudos!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

La medición la haces un un milivoltímetro para audio, la mayoría de los multímetros comunes no te darán suficiente sensibilidad como para esa medición.
Por otro lado, difícilmente la placa de sonido te llegue a dar la tensión necesaria para excitar a pleno al amplificador, mas bien vas a caer en el problema opuesto, falta de señal.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

Usa la salida de audio de la tarjeta de sonido, asegurandote primero de ponerla a muy bajo volumen. Tambien puedes usar un osciloscopio para ver la señal de audio. Salu2.


----------



## damian2009 (Dic 30, 2009)

> La medición la haces un un milivoltímetro para audio, la mayoría de los multímetros comunes no te darán suficiente sensibilidad como para esa medición.
> Por otro lado, difícilmente la placa de sonido te llegue a dar la tensión necesaria para excitar a pleno al amplificador, mas bien vas a caer en el problema opuesto, falta de señal.


Entonces necesitaria instrumentarme de un milivoltimetro o paralelamente de un osciloscopio. Pero lamentablemente caresco de estos instrumentos de medición asi que me las veo dificil. Pienso que tal ves haya algún metodo de comparación un tanto más rudimentario como el de poner el dedo a la entrada de señal del ampli y comparar el ruido captado por mi cuerpo con la señal de la pc y de esta manera hacer los ajustes del volumen de entrada. Aunque asi y todo tampoco se como basar la comparación, solo expuse una hipotesis.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Entonces necesitaria instrumentarme de un milivoltimetro o paralelamente de un osciloscopio. Pero lamentablemente caresco de estos instrumentos de medición asi que me las veo dificil. ......


Repito, la salida de la placa de sonido muy posiblemente NO alcance a excitar a pleno al amplificador.

Por otro lado, puedes intercalar un potenciómetro entre la placa y tu amplificador, le das máxima salida a la placa mientras que el potenciómetro está a mínimo y vas aumentando hasta que el amplificador entregue toda su potencia (Si es que llega a darla), en esa situación sabes que tu placa de sonido a máxima salida excita al amplificador a máxima potencia.


----------

